# Teeth cleaning for an older dog



## xpierced_goddessx (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just have a question about teeth cleaning. My dog will be 11 in April, so he is a senior dog. He is a poodle/snauzer and is expected to have approx. another 5-6 years left. 
I brought him to a groomer a few months ago to get his nails clipped. It was my first time at this place, because I recently moved and they are right across the street from my new place. 
After clipping his nails they told me he should get his teeth cleaned or in a few months they would fall out. I thought they just wanted more money from me cuz his teeth looked fine, his front teeth are perfectly white except the two longer ones in the front on the sides. I only noticed today when I was looking that the teeth in the very back (the small ones) are completely covered in plaque, or tartar or whatever its called. I talked to my vet a few weeks ago about cleaning his teeth and I basically decided not to because he is older, and I do not want to put him under to get his teeth cleaned because it can be more dangerous to older dogs. I have had Daytona for 5 years and have never gotten his teeth cleaned, it was just something I never thought was necessary. I thought food and treats took care of it. 
I considered brushing his teeth/getting special treats for him. I got him a hard nylong bone last week with hard rubber nubs in the middle, but he doesnt use it. 
so my question is: Is it safe to get him put under to get his teeth cleaned at his age, or should I just try the brushing and toys?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

personally I would try brushing and stuff first..... but if he has to be put under for soemthing else then I would have his teeth cleaned at the same time..... what did your vet say about the teeth cleaning??


----------



## xpierced_goddessx (Jan 5, 2008)

I have not brought my dog to this vet before, I just started going to him a few months ago after an unfortunate incident with one of my cats. Last time Daytona went to the vet was last January I believe to get his shots, and the vet sai dhe got a shot that would last 3 years (Said it was some sort of new thing) So they have not seen his teeth. I asked the person at the counter about teeth cleaning with an older dog and asked the difference between the groomer doing it and the vet doing it because the groomer wanted to do it for only 50 dollars compared to 200 at the vet. (I know the difference now, and wont go to the groomer for it)
I tried brushing his teeth today with an old tooth brush but it doesnt seem to be making any difference at all. I didnt use toothpaste, I know you cant use human toothpaste for dogs, I might try the flavoured stuff for dogs.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

There are pros and cons to both sides.

Not having his teeth cleaned may mean a painful abcess could form around an infected tooth. And if he loses enough teeth it may shorten his lifespan by limiting his food choices. Also, the bacteria that forms plaque is known to cause infections in the bloodstream and MAYBE (I said maybe as the research can still be fuzzy) cause some heart/kidney problems.

Since I have older dogs I understand your hesitation to give them anesthesia a this age. So that is a consideration. And if the dog doesn't seem to be in any distress...

I'm not sure there is much you can do for your dog yourself, at this point. You can try different types of RAW bones (never cooked bones) to see if he will gnaw on them. I would try bones with a bit of meat left on them so he has something to work for by gnawing. You can also get a toothbrush and some toothpaste for dogs (never use human toothpaste) and brush his teeth before bed each night. Have the vet demonstrate the angle of the brush, how to get all the teeth, how much toothpaste to use, and general techniwue for maximum effectiveness.

and I'm with Shalva...if the dog has to be put under for anything else consider getting the dental done at the same time. Your vet could also run some bloodwork to find out if your dog is healthy enough to have anesthesia.


----------



## xpierced_goddessx (Jan 5, 2008)

I think Ill try the raw bones, I have heard they are safe for dogs, and not cooked bones. They sell them specially for dogs at a nearby grocery store. 
Are you sure these are perfectly safe though? I just want to make sure nothing could hurt him. 
He seems to be in great shape for a 10 year old dog. People see him and think he is a puppy. I asked a friend at work when I was walking him one day how old she thought he was. She said 3 or 4. He is very energetic and playful, so I really dont consider him a senior dog.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

i would try giving him bones and using dog toothpaste. it has enzymes which break down the tartar, as often as you can brush his teeth it will help. most people do it once a week but every day is best. there are also dog dental chews which they can chew and are safe to eat which also have enzymes to break down tartar. I give my min pin 1/4 of one called twistix every day. 

if his teeth do need to be scaled, try to find a vet or a private company that will scale and polish his teeth without putting him under if you can. I'm lucky to have one down the street and another 20 minutes away that will do it without anesthetic.


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

If there is a lot of tartar brushing, bones, or chew toys is not going to remove it. Only your vet can tell you how much dental disease there is. They can also talk to you about the risks of anesthesia in your older dog. Ask them what precautions they use for older dogs. They absolutely should run a cbc and chem panel for bloodwork. For me, 11 is not that old. I routinely anesthetize 14 year olds and up for dentals. You may want to consider having the dental done now and continuing your teeth brushing to prevent having to have a dental done when he is older. 
A dental done without anesthesia is purely cosmetic. It does not address the disease at all. It is a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

xpierced_goddessx said:


> I think Ill try the raw bones, I have heard they are safe for dogs, and not cooked bones. They sell them specially for dogs at a nearby grocery store.
> Are you sure these are perfectly safe though? I just want to make sure nothing could hurt him.
> He seems to be in great shape for a 10 year old dog. People see him and think he is a puppy. I asked a friend at work when I was walking him one day how old she thought he was. She said 3 or 4. He is very energetic and playful, so I really dont consider him a senior dog.


Absolutely nothing is perfectly safe. Not even kibble. That said, I give my dogs raw chicken wings and necks and they've never had a problem with them.

two of our dogs are 11 lbs and we have four more ranging up to 86 lbs

For the wee ones 1 chicken wing is equal to a morning meal. I feed 2 x per day.


----------



## Cynthia Joffrion (Jan 6, 2008)

I would check with your vet. I had an older dog and I felt it would be too hard on the dog to get its teeth cleaned. As it turns out the dog got sick and died due to an infection from a tooth. I would check with your vet they will recommend the correct plan.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just had our 10 yo terrier ginger's teeth cleaned at the vets in december.Her gums look a lot better and she is beginning to try chewing more of her food. Which before she wouldn't chew anything.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

the OP said she had her dog seen by the vet, who didn't give any indication of dental disease, only the tartar buildup?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Get some PetzLife gel (www.petzlife.com). This product is all natural, and will do what they claim. I use it for my dogs, and for myself! I prefer the gel above the spray, because it's easier to control placement on the teeth (and most dogs aren't fond of having something sprayed into their mouth). 

Even if the dog won't let you brush, just using the gel by applying with your finger will do wonders.


----------



## xpierced_goddessx (Jan 5, 2008)

I had him seen by the groomer who said he had buildup and if his teeth were not cleaned, they would fall out in a few months. It does look like he has buildup, but not as serious as they claim.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

ah in that case i would have him seen by a vet, just because dental disease is very common in older dogs.


----------

